

Ask HN: Where can I find a full list of Android phones that I can use with AT&T - donohoe

So I'm dropping my iPhone (well hoping too) given all the crap thats emerged over the last few months. I've been an Apple fanboy for decades (started programming on a Commodore 64 and Apple IIe) and I hold them to a higher standard.<p>Anyway, thats not the point so I'll skip that rant...<p>I'm stuck with AT&#38;T due to Family Plan, contract, and my wife who loves her iPhone.<p>So I'm aware of the two Android phones that AT&#38;T has and not that impressed (Aero, Backflip - no thanks). I received the Verizon Droid and the Sprint HTC EVO at Google IO and very very impressed with the hardware and polish of both.<p>Anyone know where I can find a definitive list of available Android phones that are compatible with AT&#38;T's network?<p>I figure I can sell the two phones to make up the cost of a unsubsidized phone and enjoy sweet Android love.<p>(And yes, I did google but to no avail)<p>Thanks...
======
Spyguy99
I'm in the somewhat of same situation as you. My contract is up for renewal
this June and getting an Android phone is on the top of my list. The best
option I have found so far is the Samsung Galaxy S. It is reported to come to
all the major U.S. carriers and is already for sale in Europe. The screen on
it is amazing and it has the new 1GHz Hummingbird CPU.

Specs: [http://www.androidpolice.com/2010/03/24/samsung-
introduces-a...](http://www.androidpolice.com/2010/03/24/samsung-introduces-a-
successor-to-the-first-galaxy-a-more-powerful-and-sexy-1ghz-galaxy-s/)

Reported release: [http://blogs.forbes.com/velocity/2010/04/14/a-royal-flush-
fo...](http://blogs.forbes.com/velocity/2010/04/14/a-royal-flush-for-the-
samsung-galaxy-s/)

I really hope this phone comes out soon.

------
donohoe
Did more looking, two options emerging:

(1) Get a Nexus One as its AT&T compatible but now I'm worried that hardware
is a little dated... thoughts?

(2) This seem to be the best AT&T phone option: <http://bit.ly/9ncRTM>

~~~
dannyr
I have a Nexus One and it's hardware is not dated.

HTC Evo is about to be launched but the only advantage it has is that it has a
front-facing camera and larger screen. There's 4G but only for select market.
It also has Sense UI which means you won't get the latest Android version
easily.

Nexus One will always get the latest version of Android because it has the
stock ANdroid UI. It will be the 1st phone to get 2.2/Froyo in a few weeks.

